# favorite online tackle store



## LJackson (Apr 20, 2018)

I didn't find anything after searching here. What is your favorite online tackle store? Have you found a place that has good prices and a good selection. What about free shipping?


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 20, 2018)

I haven't bought a lot of tackle on line and don't have a single favorite. Last time I bought lures on line was last year. Bought a dozen lures at average price under $4 to my front door. Amazon wanted like $10. I can't remember exactly where. Probably FishUSA or similar. 

What has worked for me is instead of searching for "fishing tackle", search for the specific item you want (e.g., Speedy Shiner). Then I go with the one with best total cost to my front porch. Ebay is often good, just make sure to look at the pic and carefully read the description. If they don't match, go to another seller. Another place I've had good luck with is Sportsman's Warehouse. You can bypass shipping charges by having them ship to the store location nearest you. Many places have free shipping for orders over a certain amount. Most will ship to store for free. Sometimes you will see free shipping for any order. Different places might have different sales going on at different times. That is the beauty of being able to search on line. 

Not exactly tackle, but I just bought two down riggers on line from a place in Washington named John's Sporting Goods. Their price matched the lowest I could find offered by others. The kicker is they offered flat $5 UPS shipping. 

BTW, I've been kind of interested in signing up for Amazon Prime. I hold off because their prices for boating & fishing related stuff seem very high compared to others.


----------



## LJackson (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks LDUBS


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 20, 2018)

I tend to shop sales and clearance offerings, but I had an order with tacklesupplydepot that accidentally got fouled up and their customer service was beyond excellent, so I keep a closer eye on their offerings than others.

www.tacklesupplydepot.com

www.tacklewarehouse.com is another good one for finding a variety of different brands, though pricing isn't always the best.


----------



## LJackson (Apr 20, 2018)

I found out today that Academy is offering free shipping. I didn't see anything about for how long. There is one locally but they didn't stock the lures I was looking for. 

FREE SHIPPING 
NO MINIMUM PURCHASE 
Select items (mostly large or heavy) may be excluded. Look for the Ships for $ notice on 1000s of items for which we instead offer a reduced shipping rate.
Offer applies to standard shipping only.
Shipping discount will be applied at checkout.
Expedited 2-day and 1-day shipping options are available at additional cost during checkout.
This promotional offer may be modified or terminated at any time without notice.
FREE in-store returns + FREE return shipping on footwear & apparel purchased at academy.com 
See our Return Policy for full Terms & Conditions


----------



## LJackson (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks onthewater102


----------



## DaleH (Apr 20, 2018)

Believe it or not, but I like Netcraft. A few of us will get together and buy the components in bulk and will make up a few different types, in different colors and it doesn’t cost that much. 

And during the dead of Winter it’s a lot of fun to make your own lures!


----------



## LJackson (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks DaleH. I don't think I have heard of them. I'll give them a look.


----------



## DaleH (Apr 21, 2018)

LJackson said:


> Thanks DaleH. I don't think I have heard of them. I'll give them a look.


This is the link = https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fishing-tackle/


----------



## gnappi (Apr 21, 2018)

Ebay


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 9, 2018)

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/ 
Free shipping
$5, 2 day shipping
Good sales, % off whole bill
Big Christmas sale
I like this one......


----------



## overboard (Jun 9, 2018)

I also tend to watch for sales, free shipping, etc. I have bought from most places mentioned including Bass Pro, fish 307, fish USA, Academy, Reeds, Cabelas, Dicks, Scheels, tackle warehouse, Jansnetcraft, e bay, etc. 
I had bought a 7' 1 pc Bionic blade from Bass pro, on sale, free shipping, and no additional oversize charge, tough to beat that! Sometimes either Gander or Dicks has a 1 item 40% off sale with a max. of $50 off and free shipping, that's when I buy my rage crossbow broadheads, not going to find them any cheaper than that. 
I also check coupons, sometime the deals not listed on the site are listed there and you just need to enter a code to get whatever discount they are offering.
Guess I'm tight!!! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2018)

Another thumbs up for Tackle Supply Depot. Get on their email list if you can, they don't bombard you with BS emails.

I buy from them yearly at the shows mostly. The giveaways I do here (I purchase, nothing free) mostly come from them. 

https://www.tacklesupplydepot.com/


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice, went to tackle supply, sale on many Lew’s reels and combos. On their deal page.


----------

